

Ask HN: Would you work for a company just out of Chapter 11? - vkdelta

I have a question about my new Job offer: Should I accept an offer from a large company which just emerged from Chapter 11 bankruptcy ? or accept one from well established company with large cash reserves?
======
loganfrederick
How confident are you in the company moving forward? What were the
circumstances for it going bankrupt?

If you feel confident about the company's future, then analyze it like a
normal job offer.

I'd imagine the only concern in joining a company that was bankrupt is whether
it will happen again. If you believe this is NOT the case, then why not?

------
tdoggette
If they want to pay you good money to do work you want to do, take it: we're
in a recession. If it tanks, it's a resume line item, if not, so much the
better.

Of course, if you have an offer from a company you're sure won't go under,
then that might be a better move.

